# What boat is this?



## BlowinSouth (Nov 10, 2007)

I thought this might be fun. Similar to Giu's 'What place is this'... I thought it would be fun to identify boats. (What kind of boat.)

Same rules apply... you guess the boat, you get to post a picture of another boat.

I'll start. (I've obscured the name of the boat and the registration numbers and changed the name of the photo).


----------



## TSteele65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Boothbay Har...oh, wrong thread


----------



## BlowinSouth (Nov 10, 2007)

TSteele65 said:


> Boothbay Har...oh, wrong thread


LOL, just keep saying that... it'll have to be right one of these times!


----------



## TSteele65 (Oct 19, 2006)

That's a tough one - canoe ended, cutter-rigged yawl, big-ass sprit, wood masts...looks custom.


----------



## BlowinSouth (Nov 10, 2007)

TSteele65 said:


> That's a tough one - canoe ended, cutter-rigged yawl, big-ass sprit, wood masts...looks custom.


Nope not custom, well maybe semi-custom. About 88 of them were built from the early 70's to the early 80's. The mold was made from a proven design wooden boat from the early 20th century, of which about 3,000 were built of wood.

(And actually it's a ketch.)


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

BlowinSouth-

Very professional Photoshop job there..


----------



## CapnRon47 (Jul 29, 2007)

*What boat is this*

Is that a Nimble yawl


----------



## CapnRon47 (Jul 29, 2007)

*what boat is this*

opps, you already said (and its obvious) that its a ketch, oh well


----------



## BlowinSouth (Nov 10, 2007)

sailingdog said:


> BlowinSouth-
> 
> Very professional Photoshop job there..


LOL...Hey it's crude but effective! 

CapnRon- Nope not a Nimble yawl.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

TSteele65 said:


> That's a tough one - canoe ended, cutter-rigged yawl, big-ass sprit, wood masts...looks custom.


I believe it's not a yawl but actually a ketch, which is defined when the mizzen mast is forward of the rudder post, stern mounted in this boat.

She's got one very tight cockpit.

EDIT- Missed CapnRon's post.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Besides the mizzen mast is awfully large for a yawl..  Definitely a ketch...but no clue as to what kind.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

That would be a Dreadnought 32 (Tahiti Ketch). I've seen that very one listed on Yachtworld earlier this summer. Potentially I nice little bluewater boat for the right owner.

I believe someone in California bought the rights to reproduce the Tahiti Ketch in fiberglass. The Dreadnought 32 is the resulting boat.


----------



## retclt (Nov 7, 2006)

Contessa???????


----------



## CapnRon47 (Jul 29, 2007)

*What boat is this*

the Nimble has the canoe shape, but does not swoop up as much as this one does.









Just seeing if I can post a picture.


----------



## cruisingdream (Feb 7, 2007)

Didn't know what kind of boat that was but mut be in california ... the fires are still burning in the background


----------



## retclt (Nov 7, 2006)

Wrong. It's Lake Texoma. CD is cooking brats in the next cove.


----------



## BlowinSouth (Nov 10, 2007)

kwaltersmi said:


> That would be a Dreadnought 32 (Tahiti Ketch). I've seen that very one listed on Yachtworld earlier this summer. Potentially I nice little bluewater boat for the right owner.
> 
> I believe someone in California bought the rights to reproduce the Tahiti Ketch in fiberglass. The Dreadnought 32 is the resulting boat.


BINGO!! I saw it too on boats.com I would love to have one. At 32 feet and 20,000 lbs. I'm sure they are VERY seaworthy! You're right it was molded from the Tahiti ketch.

kwaltersmi has the floor!


----------



## BlowinSouth (Nov 10, 2007)

cruisingdream said:


> Didn't know what kind of boat that was but mut be in california ... the fires are still burning in the background


Actually it's loacted in WA on the Columbia river.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Ok. Let the game continue. Here are the pictures:


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

I am terrible at this game: Westsail?


----------



## BlowinSouth (Nov 10, 2007)

I don't know but I like it! I love heavy cruisers!


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Nope, not a Westail, but damn near as seaworthy. It's also smaller than anything Westsail ever made (I think).


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Nor Sea 27


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Nice fast work, Faster. It is indeed a Nor Sea 27. One of my favorite pocket cruisers that can go around the world. Very unique interior layout. 

Carry on...


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Here's one that might not be instantly recognizable.... btw are we limited to production boats?


----------



## BlowinSouth (Nov 10, 2007)

Lancer 30?

And yes, I think we should limit it to production boats and semi-custom, it would be way too hard to identify custom boats.

EDIT: or not... whatever anyone wants to post is ok with me I guess.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

BlowinSouth said:


> Lancer 30?
> 
> And yes, I think we should limit it to production boats and semi-custom, it would be way too hard to identify custom boats.
> 
> EDIT: or not... whatever anyone wants to post is ok with me I guess.


Not Lancer... hint: larger, and designed by a venerable design house. Here's another view of a sistership:


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm guessing it's a Sparkman/Stephens design, but I'm still pondering the builder/model.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

kwaltersmi said:


> I'm guessing it's a Sparkman/Stephens design, but I'm still pondering the builder/model.


On the money so far......might need some Canucks to weigh in here.


----------



## maru657 (Aug 4, 2007)

OK, but this is too easy, mainly because I've got one. A 32ft Dreadnought built by Carpenteria Boat Works. However mine is single masted, with a cutter rig.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

maru657 said:


> OK, but this is too easy, mainly because I've got one. A 32ft Dreadnought built by Carpenteria Boat Works. However mine is single masted, with a cutter rig.


mmmmmmm.... Maru, you're about two boats behind!


----------



## E38 (Nov 30, 2006)

Hughes 31'


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

E38 said:


> Hughes 31'


Oh, oh, sooooo close - it's a Hughes 35 - so we'll give it to you. Difficult to tell the difference without a tape measure.

Canadian built S&S designs ranged from 26 to 35 feet in the 70s and 80s. Solid boats with tumblehome hulls, pinched ends and skinny mains. Lots around on the West Coast, and likely more back east.

E38 - your turn. (no Ericsons, mind!)


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Hughes 35 

Edit: I now see we were typing simultaneously.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

E38 is gonna need some help posting a photo given that he only has 2 total posts on the forum.


----------



## E38 (Nov 30, 2006)

Since I can't post a photo, I pass to John who guessed the correct length.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

E38 said:


> Since I can't post a photo, I pass to John who guessed the correct length.


Don't you love how rational we sailors can be? If E38 owned a twin engine Bayliner, posts 36 through 43 would be a flurry of incoherence to reach his 10 post minimum.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Hey awfergu, I think TB just called you an incoherent Bayliner-owner!!!  

(For context, see post numbers 731-734 in the "Tell Me What Place This Is" thread)

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/showthread.php?t=38148&page=74


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Thank you E38, I accept:


----------



## BlowinSouth (Nov 10, 2007)

Hmm... Lord Nelson 37? Total WAG (wild ass guess)


----------



## TSteele65 (Oct 19, 2006)

BlowinSouth said:


> Hmm... Lord Nelson 37? Total WAG (wild ass guess)


I had the same thought, but the Lord Nelson is a double-ender, and the house is completely different.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Something by Hardin? It looks similar to a Hardin Sea Wolf.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Bristol Channel Cutter or some other Hess design?


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Kaiser Gale Force . . . ?


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm guessing but 'Lyle Hess' springs to mind. No idea beyond that. Nice looking thing though.

(edit) Faster, we are on the same track but but but....stem doesn't look straight enough for a typical LH design and she looks bigger that any I've seen. Her bum is pure Hess but lots of others have use the classic wine glass.


----------



## TSteele65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Definitely BCC-ish, but I've never seen one with rat lines and a hard dodger. That, and it looks bigger than a BCC28


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Sticking with Hess. I reckon she's a sister ship (or a slightly larger version of) the Pardey's Talieson (sp?). There were some 32'ers I believe.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Some very astute guesses here. I'll give a hint: Don't forget that Hess's BCC and the Pardey's variants were largely imitations of an earlier designer.

P.S. Don't get hung up on the hard dodger -- that's nonstandard.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Hmm...I thought Hess's BCC's were inspired by the early _Pilot_ Cutters.

Interestingly, the Nor Sea 27 (from earlier in this thread) was also designed by Hess.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

How about another picture of the boat John?


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

William Atkins - Maybe Tally Ho design. 

Hess's BCCs were a variation on the olde Bristol Pilot Cutter. There was no rigid spec for a BPC although they all had relatively straight stems and a long full keel. Usually wine glass stern but not always as bluff as the Hess type. Often had a few feet of overhang at the stern.


----------



## svindigo (Sep 11, 2002)

Something by Colin Archer?


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

tdw said:


> William Atkins - Maybe Tally Ho design.
> 
> Hess's BCCs were a variation on the olde Bristol Pilot Cutter. There was no rigid spec for a BPC although they all had relatively straight stems and a long full keel. Usually wine glass stern but not always as bluff as the Hess type. Often had a few feet of overhang at the stern.


Indeed, this is a Cape George 31, which was derived (by Carl Chamberlain) from Atkin's Tally Ho. I give it to TDW. By the way, Cape George now builds the BCC and FCC.

http://www.capegeorgecutters.com/

"Tally Ho! is 30 ft. l.o.a., 28 ft. l. w. l., 9 ft. beam, 5 ft. 6 in. draft. Her sail area is 672 sq. ft. There is 6,600 Ib. of iron in her keel, with 2,000 Ib. of cement ballast inside and 1,000 Ib. of lead for trimming. The yacht's displacement is 20,800 lb."










I think if you examine Hess's BCC you'll see that it is very similar to Atkin's Fore N Aft:

"Fore An' Aft is 28 feet 8 inches in over all length, has a water line length of 27 feet, a breadth of 9 feet 6 inches, and a draft of 5 feet 2 1/2 inches. Her displacement, loaded for a cruise, is 19,200 lbs. Light displacement (2 in. above L.W.L.) is 16,900 lbs."


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

****e - I thought I was getting close, didn't expect the cigar. Give me a couple of minutes to find something.

ps - while you are waiting check out that cape geroge cutters web site. Oh my, they move my inner Wombat.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

tdw said:


> ps - while you are waiting check out that cape geroge cutters web site. Oh my, they move my inner Wombat.


TDW, We must be kindred spirits when it comes to our boat predilections. I consider the Cape George 34 to be one of the most handsome boats afloat. It's another Chamberlain derivation of an Atkin design, this time Tally Ho Major.

About 10 years ago I came THIS close to purchasing a partially completed CG31 hull and deck kit. Probably a good thing it didn't work out -- I'd likely still be building it and I've really enjoyed this past decade of sailing!


----------



## Cruiserwannabe (Jan 28, 2006)

could this be a traveller 32 ??


----------



## Cruiserwannabe (Jan 28, 2006)

holy crap am i slow...


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Cruiserwannabe said:


> holy crap am i slow...


Maybe but your hose is not! makin' me dizzy!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Sorry for delay. I was looking for something else but couldn't find it.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Boy, that's a powerful rig.

Just to get the ball rolling, I'm going to continue the Atkin theme and say it reminds me of his 32' Eric and Thistle designs (aka Westsail 32).


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

That mast is rather stunted.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Robin Knox Johnstones's "Suhali"?


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Ah, just to make things clear. It's this particular boat not the design cos she is not a production model. I'm thinking one of the old farts will get this.


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

JohnRPollard said:


> Indeed, this is a Cape George 31, which was derived (by Carl Chamberlain) from Atkin's Tally Ho. I give it to TDW. By the way, Cape George now builds the BCC and FCC.
> 
> http://www.capegeorgecutters.com/
> 
> ...


Cape George also will be breathing new life into the Pacific Seacraft Dana, or the CG Dana I suppose.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Faster said:


> Robin Knox Johnstones's "Suhali"?


Spot On. Well done. Took less time than I expected.


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

tdw said:


> Ah, just to make things clear. It's this particular boat not the design cos she is not a production model. I'm thinking one of the old farts will get this.


Looks like a boat that lost its rig and made it home under jury. Maybe a famous story behind her?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

tdw said:


> Ah, just to make things clear. It's this particular boat not the design cos she is not a production model. I'm thinking one of the old farts will get this.


Keeriste!... I've been a grandfather for all of 4 days and already someone's calling me an old fart!!

OK.. now for something completely different.... Here's a three-fer.... First to get all 3

Edit: We've moved on with Andyman's subbmission further down. For those that were trying: Left to Right:

A Wylie 34, built by Schooner Cover Boat works in Oregon (Schumacher design, I think), our Fast 345, and across the dock what is clearly an Ericson, (the windows) but also clearly not a Bruce King design - the Ron Holland designed E 33. The Fast 345 began life as the Holland designed Nicholson 345. The molds were sold to a company in Brazil called "Fast Yachts". 29 were built in the UK, about 130 in Brazil.

Thanks JohnR, kwalt and others for giving this a go.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Reminiscent of Slocum's Spray, but that had twin cabin structures and a flat transom.

Edit . . . Late for the dance and wrong girl again. Sigh!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Sapperwhite said:


> Looks like a boat that lost its rig and made it home under jury. Maybe a famous story behind her?


Very much so. Suhali was the winner of the first round the world race.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Faster said:


> Keeriste!... I've been a grandfather for all of 4 days and already someone's calling me an old fart!!
> 
> OK.. now for something completely different.... Here's a three-fer.... First to get all 3


If the tag fits !!  Sorry Gramps. 

Ok then, How about a Van de Stadt 30 or 34 for the first (furthest to the left) ?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

tdw said:


> Ok then, How about a Van de Stadt 30 or 34 for the first (furthest to the left) ?


Sorry, I know they are near and dear... but no, that's an American design (but you have the length right - 34). Two of these boats are of US origin, the other is originally UK.

None were large production runs (less than 200, I'd expect)


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Looks like the Fractional Rig Convention.

Is that a J34 on the left, and a Schock/NY36 on the far right?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

JohnRPollard said:


> Looks like the Fractional Rig Convention.
> 
> Is that a J34 on the left, and a Schock/NY36 on the far right?


A frac convention... true enough! but no on both counts.


----------



## CapnRon47 (Jul 29, 2007)

*what boat is this*

And a mix of sloop and cutters, does the one in the middle have 3 forestays?


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Trifecta indeed! Might as well be a Bayliner, Sea Ray, and Chris Craft to me. I'm terrible with relatively modern (read: non-classic) designs.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

CapnRon47 said:


> And a mix of sloop and cutters, does the one in the middle have 3 forestays?


They are all sloops, the extra "stays" you see are simply halyards and pole lifts stored off the mast so as not to annoy.

Two were designed by the same designer, for different builders. One of them should be instantly identifiable by brand, if not model.

If this is no fun, I'll post another or someone else can have a go whenever...


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Faster, isn't that your boat in the middle? If so, I feel badly because I once asked you what make it was and you kindly replied, but I've forgotten.

Are any of them built by Schock? 

Or designed by Bill Cook?

Maybe Farr?

Soverel?

I'm grasping here...


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

JohnRPollard said:


> Faster, isn't that your boat in the middle? If so, I feel badly because I once asked you what make it was and you kindly replied, but I've forgotten.
> 
> Are any of them built by Schock?
> 
> ...


You got me... that is our boat in the center, a little easy research will dig that one up... She and one other share designers. (but none of those you mentioned)

You'll all learn a bit about some more obscure boats.. doubt anyone's going to post a Catalina or a Hunter here.


----------



## Andyman (Jul 20, 2007)

hmmm....


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Andy.. is that a Luger?

Gents, since no one wanted to play (pout) the boats in the previous picture are, left to right:

A Wylie 34, built by Schooner Cover Boat works in Oregon (Schumacher design, I think), our Fast 345, and across the dock what is clearly an Ericson, but also clearly not a Bruce King design - the Ron Holland designed E 33. The Fast 345 began life as the Holland designed Nicholson 345. The molds were sold to a company in Brazil called "Fast Yachts". 29 were built in the UK, about 130 in Brazil.


----------



## CapnRon47 (Jul 29, 2007)

*What boat is this*



Faster said:


> You got me... that is our boat in the center, a little easy research will dig that one up... She and one other share designers. (but none of those you mentioned)
> 
> You'll all learn a bit about some more obscure boats.. doubt anyone's going to post a Catalina or a Hunter here.


Do you know how difficult it is to find anything on google when you search on '1984 Fast yacht'?


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Ooo ooo...I know...I know: Left to right: Wylie 34, Fast 345, Ericson 33.  



I was stumped. Good work Faster.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Faster said:


> Andy.. is that a Luger?
> 
> Gents, since no one wanted to play (pout) the boats in the previous picture are, left to right:
> 
> A Wylie 34, built by Schooner Cover Boat works in Oregon (Schumacher design, I think), our Fast 345, and across the dock what is clearly an Ericson, but also clearly not a Bruce King design - the Ron Holland designed E 33. The Fast 345 began life as the Holland designed Nicholson 345. The molds were sold to a company in Brazil called "Fast Yachts". 29 were built in the UK, about 130 in Brazil.


Faster,

I wanted to play, it's just that these boats were out of my league. Sorry I forgot that your boat was a Fast 345 -- how could I forget with your handle what it is!?

Hey, you know what would be nice ?? -- If you could go back and add the answer to your original post so we could look at the photo while we read the explanation.


----------



## BlowinSouth (Nov 10, 2007)

Yeah, looks like a Luger to me too! Luger 24? No wait Lugers were full-keeled pocket cruisers. No? Yes! No! I can't decide! I'm so indesicive...I'm driving myself crazy!!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

JohnRPollard said:


> Faster,
> 
> I wanted to play, it's just that these boats were out of my league. Sorry I forgot that your boat was a Fast 345 -- how could I forget with your handle what it is!?
> 
> Hey, you know what would be nice ?? -- If you could go back and add the answer to your original post so we could look at the photo while we read the explanation.


Done! Thanks John


----------



## BlowinSouth (Nov 10, 2007)

No wait!! Aquarius 23!!


----------



## BlowinSouth (Nov 10, 2007)

Wait No!!!!!


----------



## BlowinSouth (Nov 10, 2007)

Wait YES!!!


----------



## BlowinSouth (Nov 10, 2007)

Ahhh... Never Miind!!!


----------



## Lion35 (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang a Wylie! And a Schumacher design to top it off, it was the only one that looked familiar to me and I kept thinking it was a Santa Cruz built boat but I couldn't place it (I realize it wasn't SC built). I sailed extensively on two of Schumacher's designs, an Express 34 and 37 (SC built). I really appreciate his boats. I can see two Wylie 30s from my boat to boot (DUH).

I have to say I like this thread, great idea BlowinSouth


----------



## Andyman (Jul 20, 2007)

BlowinSouth said:


> No wait!! Aquarius 23!!


Ladies and gentlemen....we have winner!!


----------



## Andyman (Jul 20, 2007)

Here's one!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Andyman said:


> Here's one!


It's a 14 foot Rolls Royce double ender

You're on, BlowinSouth!!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Yes, but BlowinSouth was using either a shotgun or machine gun technique... you throw enough lead at the target, something is bound to hit it.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

*In the meantime...*

Blowin South must be out of breath or blown clean down to Antarctica... so while we await his northerly travels, try this:


----------



## LookingForCruiser (Feb 7, 2007)

F25c Farrier trimaran


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

LookingForCruiser said:


> F25c Farrier trimaran


OK so that was too easy........ you're up.


----------



## LookingForCruiser (Feb 7, 2007)

Hmmm ok. I can't post pictures (not enough posts), but if somebody else wants to embed this image:

//i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee257/LookingForCruiser/abcdefg.jpg

Another multihull, since those have been what I've been looking into...

Not that my "research" helped me identify the Farrier, my close personal friend Google helped me with that.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

This is his photo, not mine. Hmm... a ketch rigged catamaran... a bit of an oddity. Looks like an Oceanic 30'...  Might be a bit off on the length, but I doubt it...not all that many catamarans that were ketch rigged.











LookingForCruiser said:


> Hmmm ok. I can't post pictures (not enough posts), but if somebody else wants to embed this image:
> 
> //i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee257/LookingForCruiser/abcdefg.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

[/QUOTE]

Jesus Christ Almighty.....

this is the anti-Christ's vessel....Good Lord....

I need a new pair of welder's gogles...Damn....


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Can't be the Anti-Christ's vessel... it doesn't say Catalina on it. 


Giulietta said:


> Jesus Christ Almighty.....
> 
> this is the anti-Christ's vessel....Good Lord....
> 
> I need a new pair of welder's gogles...Damn....


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Bizzaro World boat?


----------



## TSteele65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Is it me, or does that look like the S.S. Minnow, with sails?


----------



## LookingForCruiser (Feb 7, 2007)

This poor multihull is getting no love here...

It's not an Oceanic 30

It's older UK-built catamaran. It's also closer to 40' than 30'.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

How about a Cherokee? Maybe the 35' or 39'?


----------



## LookingForCruiser (Feb 7, 2007)

Bingo! kwaltersmi is the winner!


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

The next mystery boat is below. I'm checking out for a few hours, so if someone is confident of the make/model, feel free to anoint yourself the winner.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I don't believe it is the Cherokee, since the Cherokee was sloop rigged, not a ketch.


LookingForCruiser said:


> Bingo! kwaltersmi is the winner!


----------



## LookingForCruiser (Feb 7, 2007)

The Yachtworld listing I gleaned this from a while back (it's still up, a Cherokee in France) claims its a Cherokee 39.

I know from reading the Iroquois owners association site, that Sailcraft occasionally did ketch's (presumably as a custom modification at the buyer's request).

Unfortunately for some reason the History link isn't a link on the owners association web site anymore (it was earlier this year), so I can't get more details...

//w w w.17mo.fsnet.co.uk/index.htm


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Kwalt

Is that a 50ish foot Beneteau Oceanis?


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Nope, not an Oceanis.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

not a beneteau either?


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Nope, not a Beneteau.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

You're all either having way more Friday fun than I am or you're stumped. If it's that I you're stump, then I'm shocked.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Ummmm....Norseman?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

kwaltersmi said:


> You're all either having way more Friday fun than I am or you're stumped. If it's that I you're stump, then I'm shocked.


No fun here...... The dark hull always throws off the eye a bit, hides the identity somewhat, and the pic is rather small.... The perforated toerail is not in favour on a lot of boats anymore, so I don't think it's all that new....

doubtful, but... Bavaria 49/50?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Tayana 52/55 aft cockpit


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Not a Tayana nor a Bavaria. Here's another picture:










And another:


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

It has that charter-boat look to it. I'll go with Morgan 50.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Close enough...Catalina Morgan 504.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

kwaltersmi said:


> Close enough...Catalina Morgan 504.


Well done, John... I was 3 minutes behind you!!... kwalt you are right to be shocked.. and after I said earlier that no one would post a Catalina here!?! Well done too.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Sorry, I wasn't familiar with the nuance of the "4".

Here is a boat with an interesting story that I will share after someone I.D.'s the model (shouldn't take long). I do not have photoshop capability, so I will trust folks TO NOT CHEAT by searching the boat's name in the registries:


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

The hull shape reminds me of a Tayana 37, but the Tayana isn't a ketch and I believe the deck is quite different. So, basically I'm telling you I don't know what it is!


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Kwalt,

No, not a Tayana, although the 37 did come in ketch as well as cutter versions. In this case, note the stern-hung rudder.

This may be a boat for our european brethren to i.d., or some of the old salts here on the Sailnet.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm thinking a larger Westsail..43 perhaps... but it also reminds me of Motessier's Joshua.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Faster said:


> ... but it also reminds me of Motessier's Joshua.


Ding Ding&#8230; Faster wins! Well done.

Indeed, this is a Joshua. Designed by Jean Knocker, in collaboration with Bernard Moitessiere, and built of steel, the original Joshua is said to measure out at 39 feet. This example, _Samos_, was built in the US and I believe measures out at 42' LOD.

Additional details about this boat may be found here: http://www.sailnet.com/forums/showthread.php?p=231279

Faster's turn again!


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Great story and post!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

There's a bit of a story on this on... nothing like John's though.....


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Okey dokey.... NO takers on this one. Oh well, Blowinsouth did say we could do semi custom production boats.

This is a former boat of ours, a Kaufman designed Choate 40. An IOR two tonner, I believe, from 1982 that had been "crusified" somewhat when we bought her, we added gear, upgraded the galley and interior and did a top to bottom repaint (final version shown here) I know, I know, the dodgers a bit too much, at least visually.

Anyhow the small story is this... one summer I saw a familiar looking boat at a marina, and was trying to place what it was when the owner came by. She looked similar to Phantom, but had a much smaller rig and different deck.

As it turned out she was the final Choate 40 ever made, built by this couple at Dencho's yard in Long Beach. They modified it for ocean cruising, and de-powered the rig for doublehanding. Begun in California, they were transferred to Hawaii so shipped the partial boat there. While there they completed the boat, dug a pit in their carport to pour the keel, completed the hull/deck before moving again, this time to BC. Without the right rig, they cobbled together a temporary rig using a mast from an Ericson 35, IIRC, and sailed her to Victoria. The molds, which Dencho no longer wanted, were used as a shipping cradle on the way to Hawaii, and were shipped to BC, where they remain today, only 50 or so miles from Phantom's current home in Gibsons Landing.

So we compared boats, had a good chat, and we have run into this couple numerous times over the years. After 12 years ownership we sold the boat to friends.

40 hulls were pulled from these molds, most of which had different deck plans and a variety of interiors.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

So here's one that might be more familiar to some:


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Ericson of some decription ?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks tdw, thought I'd killed this thread dead.

But no, not an Ericson.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

How about a 1970's or early 80's Hunter? Maybe 32 feet.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

IT is very generic/non-descript. But I feel like I've seen it before, so probably a North American boat. Vintage 1975-1985. I want to say something from Pearson or Cal, 30-32 feet roughy.


----------



## danjarch (Jun 18, 2007)

Its a ranger 30, I think.

Correction, its an islander 30


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Islander Bahama 30 was my second choice, behind Hunter.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

JohnR's thinking is good... but it's none of those what I would consider "mainstream" boats...

A recent sailnet poster owns one of these.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Looks vaguely similar to a dockmate's Columbia. But his has a perforated aluminum rail.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

TrueBlue said:


> Looks vaguely similar to a dockmate's Columbia. But his has a perforated aluminum rail.


As does the Bahama Islander 30:

http://newimages.yachtworld.com/1/5/1/9/1/1519104_1.jpg?1161068400000


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Could it be a Yankee 30?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Not Columbia, not Yankee, but at least we're getting away from the mainstream.


----------



## LookingForCruiser (Feb 7, 2007)

Tartan 30 ?


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Ahhhh. I don't know why this took me so long. I've seen more than a few of them here on the Chesapeake, where they were originally built if I'm not mistaken: 

Lippincot 30.

If I'm right, a new post will have to wait until tomorrow as I'm signing off (or someone can take my turn, alright with me).


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

John's got it.. and I'm sure we can wait for you, JR.

I found that picture researching a question by "Marinesniper" earlier. 'night all.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Hey, I got it! Sorry about the delay in posting another --- not much time for Sailnet today.

Not the best photo, but that will just make it a bit more challenging....










Edit: Here's another better photo


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Cheribuni schooner?


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Faster said:


> Cheribuni schooner?


Even if it were (and I'm not saying it is), that's too vague.

Won't be able to check other answers for a while, apologies...


----------



## codmander (May 4, 2006)

ok As if I was confused enough before now I'm really lost hard enough trying to figure out well know hulls great post fer learnin tho......


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Dudley Dix Shearwater 45?


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

kwaltersmi said:


> Dudley Dix Shearwater 45?


And she is for sale too.
Great Looking Schooner.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

kwaltersmi said:


> Dudley Dix Shearwater 45?


You got it, Kwaltersmi.

Hey Faster, very good guess. I was hoping folks would get tripped up on the Cherubini 48 similarities!! Not too many clipper-bowed, production fibreglass, schooner-rigged boats out there in the mid-40 foot range, after all. This Shearwater is an imitator, for sure, but I think Dix did a nice job with it, and unlike the full/scheel keeled Cherubini, this one has a more modern fin keel. Nice rig options too:










Carry on, Kwalt.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

The ports on the Shearwater told me it wasn't a Cherubini.

Anyway, here's the next one. It shouldn't be too tough:


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Southern Cross 31?


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Blazing speed! Faster has the helm.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Not many boats with that stern....

Try this one on:


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

And a couple of other views:


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

C'mon guys... You gonna let a nice little (inoffensive)Canadian boat put you off?


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Hmmm...Vancouver?


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

No, I haven't given up. Just letting it percolate. I know this boat, but can't access the memory file yet.

I knew it was Canadian, had been thinking C&C or Hinterhoeller something or other. Did Freedom ever build stayed rigs?


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Niagara 31? It also sort of looks like a Mirage 33/35, except for the stern.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

kwaltersmi said:


> Niagara 31? It also sort of looks like a *Mirage 33*/35, except for the stern.


Good onya, kwalt, it is a Mirage 33 (the extended transom is the only difference between it and the 35 - that and the larger moorage bill)

Perry design, a surprisingly good performer given the rather short rig. Great cockpit but some don't like the plumb transom (probably why they went to the "35")


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Ok...here it is; perhaps my all-time favorite sailboat (or at least one of my top 3 realistic dreamboats):


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

kwaltersmi said:


> Ok...here it is; perhaps my all-time favorite sailboat (or at least one of my top 3 realistic dreamboats):


Valiant 32 ?

Nope, that's wrong. V32 doesn't have a bowsprit and the stem line is wrong.

How about a Union 36 ?


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Nope, not a Valiant or a Union. But keep thinking along those designs...with Bob Perry in mind. Or just ask Faster for a clue!


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

I want to say Baba 30, but from this distance I can't tell if it has faux planking.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Say it John, say it! "Baba 30" You're right! What's next?


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Batter up!










Another example:


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

Alajuela 38 maybe


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

No, not Alajuela 38. It's not such a hot photo, so it might be difficult to see that this boat is not a double ender. Square stern. Similar bow profile, though.


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

That big rectangular port is throwing me off here.


----------



## E38 (Nov 30, 2006)

I'll take a wild stab -- a Ted Brewer designed steel cutter rigged Corten (the big rectangular port could be a semi-custom mod). Or maybe this design is considered custom and out of scope of the thread.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Not a Ted Hood corten steel design.

The boat in question is a production fibreglass design. The large rectangular portlight is standard. This would be a good boat in which to ride out high winds.

Edit: In addition to the hint above, I added a second photo at the original post.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

A tickle at the edge of my memory.... "Kaiser Galeforce 34?"


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Faster again. Glad the mainsail wasn't up on either of the boats depicted, since there is a very distinctive sail logo, hence my allusion to "high winds". Here's an example from Yachtworld, you can see the sail logo in on eof those photos:

Kaiser GaleForce 34: http://www.yachtworld.com/core/list...rrency=USD&access=Public&listing_id=1721&url=


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

So.. whatever happened to the OP who started this thing? Actually Giu seems to have abandoned the "Where is this" thread too.

Here's one that would be on my unrealistic dream boat list:


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Is that one of Steve Dashew's designs. Sundeer maybe ?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

tdw said:


> Is that one of Steve Dashew's designs. Sundeer maybe ?


No, not a Sundeer, not a Dashew either...


----------



## Idiens (Jan 9, 2007)

Looks a bit Oyster like to me.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

I swear I've it before, but I can't place it. I'll start with the designer: Bruce Roberts or S&S?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Not a bivalve, not S&S, and you give Bruce Roberts too much credit. Designer is, however, an salty east coast treasure.


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

Amel Maramu???


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

It's also reminding me a bit of some of Farr's 50'+ Beneteaus.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

kwaltersmi said:


> It's also reminding me a bit of some of Farr's 50'+ Beneteaus.


Agree it's similar but not of that lineage... Good guesses, though, based on the look. In fact, this designer's work often looks more traditional.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Something by Carl Schumacher, maybe Perry...


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

JohnRPollard said:


> Something by Carl Schumacher, maybe Perry...


Neither of whom are east coast based...... (see earlier post)
btw.. anyone got any aspirin?


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

I'll take the bait. Uh, Bayer? Or perhaps a Tylenol?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Well, that was a hint.... but not that way. Keep working on it. Alternatively I'm also looking for some small squares of window glass...


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Sorry, I missed the earlier "east coast" clue.

It's an Able Apogee 50, designed by Chuck Paine.

Faster's dreamboat?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

JohnRPollard said:


> Sorry, I missed the earlier "east coast" clue.
> 
> It's an Able Apogee 50, designed by Chuck Paine.


Yes it is, and ain't she a beauty? Well done, John. We were anchored beside one very similar a couple of summers ago, she looks as good in person. It was being quite easily handled by a retired couple. Probably one of the rare examples on the West Coast, and he was astounded that I knew what sort of boat it was....

Sorry for the corny hints... pain/pane..... Up next?


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Faster, you know your boats, that's sure! It's a rare Paine design that doesn't stir me.

Anyway, I thought maybe we could all do something constructive for a change and help this guy out over in Buying a Boat. I don't know what it is, so we'll have to collectively officiate. Here's his mystery boat:










Here's the link to his thread where he asks for help:

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/showthread.php?t=39035


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Great idea, John... I spent some time on Yachtworld last night trying to find this one... no luck though. It could easily be a one-off. Shame there isn't a bit more info to go on. Looks to be 28ish feet and from shot it's hard to tell if it's glass or not... There are a lot of "flattish" panels.

The cabin house is reminiscent of the Naja and Waarship kit boats, but the hull looks to be molded and those were hard chined.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Thread-killer! 

Seriously though, what do we know about this boat? From the original post, it sounds like it's a bit bigger than 25 feet. It might also help to know where it was seen. Hmmm...wheel steering. The port windows look like a custom job. This is going to be tough!


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

My first thought was that it's an....

But I guess it's bigger than that.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Faster said:


> John, be nice!


Okay, okay, I editted that out. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, after all. It's just that I've been waiting for a chance to use that line on something...

But you guys make some good observations. On the one-off theory, I perused a few places (Hartley, B. Roberts both came to mind) but found nothing. I'm not familiar with Naja or Waarship.

The wheel steering DOES seem peculiar for this boat. Plus I feel like I HAVE seen it somewhere before. Both of which make me think it's production, but not necessarily high-end. "Let's give them a wheel to make them believe its better than it is." Probably built in California or Florida. Just guessing here. Also, why would a custom builder go to so much trouble to fabricate custom stanchion and pulpit bases? Seems like you'd have to produce those in some volume to make it worth the effort.

The canted hull/deck transition panel reminds me of some smaller Cals (25, 27), also some Morgans. 26-28 feet is my length estimate.

There is some sort of sticker on the companionway hatch boards. It almost looks like an emblem.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

The OP says (in his original thread) that he thinks it's 28-30 feet... and that he will attempt to get a closer look.

It does have that Cal T2 look in general, but I'm pretty sure that's not what it is. The wheel could also be an "add-on" after the fact.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Okay, we seem to be collectively stumped by that mystery boat. We can leave it in the thread and maybe someone will figure it out eventually.

Here's a new one to noodle:


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Throwing this out mostly to eliminate it: Pacific Seacraft of some sort?


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Could you be more specific?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

I'd have to say a PS 31.. isn't that YOUR baby, John?


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Technically, it's a PSC Crealock 31, not to be confused with the PSC Mariah 31. But you got it, for sure. Edit: This was not our baby, but same model.

That was shameless of me to post a photo of our model boat. But I thought this particular example might throw folks a bit, since it appears to be a "low maintenance" version devoid of external teak (which makes it look very different to my eye). It's also hard to find a photo of these boats under sail that does not show the distinctive sail logo, which usually includes the model number as well.

Have at it Faster.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Actually, that's why I kind of threw that out there to get it off the list... it had the look/shape you'd expect from PS, but not the detail you usually see. But the shortish sprit and the external chainplates certainly pointed to a similar boat at least.

She's pretty. (and clearly sailed by only the most discerning of yachtsmen )

Here's one for the more budget minded (polar opposite of the Able 50 I posted last!)









Here's a sailing picture: btw this boat is not using the standard class main, so don't be misled by the logo.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Looks kinda like a wet snail.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Wrong critter....

Of interest.. with modifications one of these boat participated in one of the solo transats in the early '80s. It was manufactured by a variety of builders from the early 60s into the 80s, out east and here on the West coast. The local builder (here) also produced a line of pilothouse boats, one of which belongs to a regular Sailnet poster.


----------



## R29Willow (Nov 8, 2007)

Too easy. Shark - Hinterhoeller's first production boat. By all accounts you can't sleep in one of these without getting knocked up. 

The one that raced transat had to have a stern scoop to meet minimum length requirements.

I can't post images so I'm sure Faster can come up with something else.


----------



## Johnrb (Sep 21, 2002)

Damn, beat me by a lousy 25 minutes. BTW - Bob Lush wore a hockey helmet inside his Shark when he qualified for, and then raced, the OSTAR.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Johnrb said:


> Damn, beat me by a lousy 25 minutes. BTW - Bob Lush wore a hockey helmet inside his Shark when he qualified for, and then raced, the OSTAR.


Since Willow can't post, suggest you carry on with this, John....


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I've got one that will probably stump most of you.  It'll be up in a bit.


----------



## Idiens (Jan 9, 2007)

You are tempting me again SD. Last time the Dragonfly 1200 now this machine.

A Chris White designed Hammerhead 54


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

SD,

Would you happen to have a better photo? I can barely see the sailboat -- although it appears to have nice lines with a swoopy shearline and possibly a stepped coachroof -- because that big white motorsailer thing is blocking the view.


----------



## Idiens (Jan 9, 2007)

My bed time approaching, so how about this little ship?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Idiens—

We know you want to come over to the dark side...  The Chris White designs are quite nice...  

BTW—Maltese Falcon


----------



## Idiens (Jan 9, 2007)

No SD, this one's not quite as big.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Here's another... Sorry for the poor photo quality, but it ain't my photo...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Hmmm... not as big... and missing the forward radar post... mmm...are you sure it is a production boat???


----------



## Idiens (Jan 9, 2007)

In so far that such boats are production boats. The Maltese Falcon is computerised square/lug rigged, this one is more a conventional schooner.

Is that smaller tri a Telstar? A Kelsall?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

No, although I can see how it might resemble to older Telstar 26 a bit... it is longer than 30' though...  Also, IIRC, not fiberglass.  That's a big hint.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

I believe Idiens mystery boat is the S/V Athena or a similar sistership.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

S/V Athena doesn't have square rigged masts... she's bermudan rigged IIRC.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

sailingdog said:


> S/V Athena doesn't have square rigged masts... she's bermudan rigged IIRC.


As is Idien's mystery boat.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Good point... was thinking of S/V athena's bigger sister... Maltese, which is dynarigged... Not used to looking at that many damn spreaders... 

Need coffee too..


----------



## LookingForCruiser (Feb 7, 2007)

sailingdog's trimaran is a Cross 36


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

LookingForCruiser's got the boat right. It's a cousin ship to the Cross trimaran I helped deliver earlier this year.


----------



## Idiens (Jan 9, 2007)

She's not the Athena but does have a greek sounding name.

http://www.ybw.com/yw/blog/20061101115010blog_david_glenn.html

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/devon/6996791.stm

http://www.superyachttimes.com/yachts/details/756/


----------



## Idiens (Jan 9, 2007)

Since I gave that one away, here's something more affordable.


----------



## LookingForCruiser (Feb 7, 2007)

I'll refrain from posting any pics, to get this back down to one boat at a time.

Plus, by the comments here, the Cherokee I posted made everybody's eyes bleed, so my taste is apparently questionable.

ps - is that boat nobody figured out a Dufour? I spent an hour messing around on Yachtworld and their older models were the only ones that had the decks going upwards and inwards at an angle above the rub rail, with the stanchions mounted on the angled part... they didn't look particularly like it beyond that feature though


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

That kind of looks like an Island Packet SP Cruiser...


----------



## E38 (Nov 30, 2006)

Is it an LM 30?


----------



## Idiens (Jan 9, 2007)

Yes. Your turn E38.

The LM's are some of the cleverest designs of motor sailors I've seen. Not only is the wheel in the wheel house, so is the galley.


----------



## E38 (Nov 30, 2006)

I can't post a photo. I put an image at: http //i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff262/beedobeat/DSC02830.jpg if someone wants to post it for me.

It's not a very clear image, but the boat is distinct enough it might be easily identified.


----------



## Idiens (Jan 9, 2007)

Like this?
http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff262/beedobeat/DSC02830.jpg


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

You mean this:


----------



## E38 (Nov 30, 2006)

Yes, thanks.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hinkley???


----------



## LookingForCruiser (Feb 7, 2007)

Bristol 39/40 ?


----------



## E38 (Nov 30, 2006)

Yes, it is a Hinckley, but you need to be more specific than that.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Sw42..........?


----------



## TSteele65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hinckley Bermuda 40 sloop


----------



## E38 (Nov 30, 2006)

TSteele65 is correct. Often a yawl, but there are also sloop versions of this classic Bill Tripp design built by Hinckley. We chartered this one in Maine this past summer.


----------



## TSteele65 (Oct 19, 2006)

I finally got one!

Somebody want to take my turn? I'm too lazy.

EDIT: Nevermind, here we go:


----------



## TSteele65 (Oct 19, 2006)

E38 said:


> TSteele65 is correct. Often a yawl, but there are also sloop versions of this classic Bill Tripp design built by Hinckley. We chartered this one in Maine this past summer.


How was she? This is one of my all-time favorite designs.


----------



## E38 (Nov 30, 2006)

It was a bit of a splurge, but worth it for a special occasion! You can't beat her underwater design (with the board up) for getting through the minefields of lobster pots with toggles. Above the water, I don't think there is a more beautiful boat. Due to the weather, we didn't get in a lot of sailing, but did have a nice sail on the wind in Penobscot Bay with the board down (100 turns of the manual crank).


----------



## Johnrb (Sep 21, 2002)

TSteele65:

*Halberg Rassy Mistral?*


----------



## TSteele65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Johnrb said:


> TSteele65:
> 
> *Halberg Rassy Mistral?*


Winner!

Was it that easy?


----------



## Johnrb (Sep 21, 2002)

Only in that I've always admired that model.


----------



## Johnrb (Sep 21, 2002)

This is a first attempt at posting a photo.

This is also a bit of a trick question.


----------



## Johnrb (Sep 21, 2002)

Sorry, no photo, just a link. Suggestions on the proper procedure are always welcomed.


----------



## AjariBonten (Sep 7, 2007)

C&C definitely, a 30 maybe?

I really am not familiar with their models.


----------



## Johnrb (Sep 21, 2002)

Close, but no cigar.


----------



## E38 (Nov 30, 2006)

C&C 29 (Quarter berth is what makes it).


----------



## Idiens (Jan 9, 2007)

Johnrb said:


> Sorry, no photo, just a link. Suggestions on the proper procedure are always welcomed.


Click the IMG link to copy the address


----------



## E38 (Nov 30, 2006)

Or maybe it is the 27 -- that quarter berth looks pretty small. They all look so similar from the outside.


----------



## Johnrb (Sep 21, 2002)

E38:

You are getting colder - the quarter berth is the trick. Faster answered me in a PM with the correct answer - but I'll wait for him to take a bow. Think Europe.


----------



## Johnrb (Sep 21, 2002)

Note the above comment concerned your (E38) guess as a C&C 29.


----------



## Johnrb (Sep 21, 2002)

Faster has become modest and would like others to take a shot at identifying the boat in question. It is a C&C design.


----------



## Johnrb (Sep 21, 2002)

Here they are. Thanks for the assistance.


----------



## E38 (Nov 30, 2006)

28' Trapper 500


----------



## Johnrb (Sep 21, 2002)

Correct. Your turn.


----------



## E38 (Nov 30, 2006)

Ok, here's one:


----------



## Lion35 (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks like Hans Christian Christina 40 or so?


----------



## GBurton (Jun 26, 2007)

ooops - day late and a dollar short


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

It does look like a Christina 43...


----------



## E38 (Nov 30, 2006)

First guess got it ... Lion35 is right ... Hans Christian Christina 40. I didn't think that would take long!


----------



## Lion35 (Sep 28, 2007)

OK, this is a tough one, but as a hint Wobat just may have a better chance of getting it.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

No one wants a piece of this?.... is it a Warwick 44?


----------



## Lion35 (Sep 28, 2007)

Not a Warwick but good guess, she's built in Australia. This one may be too tough, I'll try to dig up more photos tonight.


----------



## LookingForCruiser (Feb 7, 2007)

Maybe Buizen ?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Cavalier 45?


----------



## E38 (Nov 30, 2006)

Could it be a 46' Martzcraft Centreboard?


----------



## Lion35 (Sep 28, 2007)

46 is right but no one has the make yet, she's a glass boat, not cold molded. I've only seen two of these boats but I think they made about 10 of them.


----------



## Lion35 (Sep 28, 2007)

OK, I think I've killed this thread at this point. I'll leave the boat make unknown and file it under "unsolved mysteries", maybe someone will get it eventually.

E38, you got the length right and at this point that makes it your turn at the helm.


----------



## TSteele65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Try and pick something with a world-wide production of more than 10 units, please.


----------



## Idiens (Jan 9, 2007)

TSteele65 said:


> Try and pick something with a world-wide production of more than 10 units, please.


something like this?


----------



## TSteele65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Idiens said:


> something like this?


Catalinas don't count


----------



## E38 (Nov 30, 2006)

Here's one with a world-wide production of more than 10 units:


----------



## TSteele65 (Oct 19, 2006)

looks like a Beneteau, but don't know the model


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

TSteele65 said:


> looks like a Beneteau, but don't know the model


Beneteau Oceanis (Clipper) 393 (?)


----------



## E38 (Nov 30, 2006)

It is a Beneteau Oceanis, but not the 393.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Let's see if we can kick start this thread again.. I think it's one of the Oceanis "1" series... 361?


----------



## E38 (Nov 30, 2006)

That is it. This one is not for sale, but there are many listed on yachtworld. Not a very distinctive boat. Sails well and comfortable down below. This one belongs to a friend. I figured it would be easy to ID. Maybe this thread has lost interest.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Okay, one last shot at this thread... if it doesn't carry on with other participants, I guess it's run its course.

Plenty of these produced:


----------



## snider (Jun 26, 2006)

*It's on the tip of my tongue*

I've seen this boat before but as I don't tend to pay attention to the plastic classics I can't remember what it is. I'm going to guess cal, wait maybe Irwin. I give up. I got all of the early heavy cruisers. Shoulda played sooner huh.


----------



## WinterRiver (Oct 20, 2006)

Is that a Ranger with a strange paint job?

The cove stripe nearly matches the one in the Good Old Boat list:









And this 26 looks very close:









So does this 29, with the similar stripe:


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Yes, Winter, a Ranger 29 with unusual paint treatment (since removed, I might add)

Your go......


----------



## WinterRiver (Oct 20, 2006)

The 26 has the odd paint job in silver, it seems. I wonder if it was common on those boats.

I spent a lot of time on this kind of boat in my youth. Not my photos, and please excuse the amateur attempts at removing identification.










Here's a hint:


----------



## E38 (Nov 30, 2006)

Looks like a Rhodes 19.


----------



## WinterRiver (Oct 20, 2006)

Rhodes 19 it is.

There's a big one design fleet in Marblehead. I have fond memories of crewing every weekend as a teen, whatever the weather.


----------



## E38 (Nov 30, 2006)

Here is the boat I grew up sailing. I still have one of these and enjoy racing it now and then.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

*I used to race Rhodes 19's*

I used to race Rhodes 19's when I was a kid and we, on occasion, competed in the Marblehead fleet which was a very competitive group....

Here's a picture of me at about 8 years old bringing the Rhodes 19 into the mooring! Oh and I learned to varnish at a very young age....


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

*OK Here's a tough one for you guys!*

What are these two boats??


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

I wanna say they're Knarrs, but something tells me I'm wrong.

Edit: I just noticed that they're gaff-rigged, so now I know I'm wrong.


----------



## WinterRiver (Oct 20, 2006)

We were on a Rhodes 19 keel version, looks like you had a centerboard. Manchester harbor perhaps? That's where I remember most of the centerboards coming from. I, too, recall long hours of sanding and varnishing.

Owner is a hard core racer. We didn't use mamby-pamby cushions, they got in the way of the hiking straps. And we didn't have an engine, either. One little paddle was all that was required, so that's all we had. Want to get back into the harbor faster when there's no air? Pull up a (carefully varnished) floorboard. Using an engine still feels like cheating.

As for your mystery boats, I'm clueless. A search for gaff rigged boats got me nowhere. Tried to be sneaky and see what they were labeled on your wonderful web site, but it just says, "Classic One Designs." Were you so organized you changed it just for us?


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

WinterRiver said:


> Tried to be sneaky and see what they were labeled on your wonderful web site, but it just says, "Classic One Designs." Were you so organized you changed it just for us?


Yes... I'll give you a hint there are and were only ever nine of them built and they were built in the early 1900's...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Looks like the work of Capt. Nat.

New York 30?


----------



## Lion35 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks Halekai36, this makes me feel much better about the boat I posted that only had a production run of 10 . It does look like a Herreshoff.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

werebeagle said:


> Looks like the work of Capt. Nat.
> 
> New York 30?


I don't think so... the cabin is different, and the NY30 has a bowsprit which the current boat in question does not appear to have. Also 18 NY30s were built, double the run of these ones. I'm not having much luck with this one.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I didn't think the NY30 was right, but it was a stab. I do think Herreshoff, know it's not as S, but other than that I'm stumped. I'll have to dig out the back issues of Wooden Boat.


----------



## NauticalFishwife (Dec 12, 2007)

Is it a Hereshoff design?


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

How about a Kettenberg


----------



## WinterRiver (Oct 20, 2006)

Glad to see I'm not the only one who's stumped by this one.

It looks a lot like boats by Lawley, but I wasn't able to find an exact match. It also resembles the Camden Class by Crowninshield, but according to one site there were 14 built, and the cabin too far forward. 









It seems that there is a short list of gaff rigged boats of that era that don't have a bow sprit. I just can't find the list, complete with pics....


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

*Seeing as no one got it...*

They are Winter Harbor 21's.

In 1906, members of Maine's Winter Harbor Yacht Club commissioned Alpheus Packard to design a one-design racing sloop for the club. He produced the Winter Harbor 21, a knockabout, considered to be among one of the most attractive and sea-kindly boats ever built. Seven boats were launched in 1907 and racing began with a vengeance in the 1908 season. Two more boats were added to the fleet in 1920 and 1924 and the nine boats continued racing annually - until the Second World War. With the beginning of the war however, interest waned, racing diminished, and the fleet was gradually sold and dispersed until only two boats remained.

Forty years later, in 1979, Alan Goldstein, commodore of the Winter Harbor Yacht Club, decided, while sailing on one of the two remaining boats, that he just had to have one. It took him two years of diligent searching before he discovered _Cloverly_ quietly rotting in a barn. Extensive re-building followed but, soon there were three Winter Harbor 21s racing once more in Winter Harbor.

It wasn't long before Goldstein had another brainstorm: Wouldn't it be great, he decided, if all the boats could be found, re-purchased, restored and returned to Winter Harbor? The irrepressible Goldstein decided to try and do just that. It took nearly ten years of diligent, patient searching but, bit by bit, all nine of the sloops were eventually found, restored and returned to Winter Harbor a remarkable achievement given the age of the boats.

Today, as they once did over sixty years ago, *Mystery, Whippet, Cloverly, Riddle, Water Witch, Rambler II, Sphinx, Elfitz *and *Sole *sail and race the waters off Winter Harbor, Maine.

_*Length*: 30.75 ft (9.4 m) *Beam*: 7.3 ft (2.2 m) *Sail Area* 500 sq ft (47 m2)









_


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Halekai-

They did say production boats with runs over 10 boats..  From what you wrote, they only made NINE of these.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

halekai36 said:


> They are Winter Harbor 21's.


Great story, Halekai, and quite the stumper too. Have you got another?


----------



## E38 (Nov 30, 2006)

If you look back a couple of pages, I was the one who guessed the Rhodes 19. Maybe my mystery boat submission was too subtle or too obvious. Anyway, the guessing game continued with Halekai36's submission which followed mine. Since nobody guessed Halekai36's, shall we let the person who first submits a correct answer to my submission be the next to go?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

This the one you mean, E38?



E38 said:


> Here is the boat I grew up sailing. I still have one of these and enjoy racing it now and then.


Are these Lightnings?


----------



## E38 (Nov 30, 2006)

Yes, of course, you're on.


----------



## TAK (Jul 14, 2003)

removed ..


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Here's one (shouldn't be to tough) built from around 1968 into the '80s at least.


----------



## Johnrb (Sep 21, 2002)

Viking 28 by Ontario Yachts? Is it a kit boat?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Right on, John.. this one may well have been an early kit boat, no manufacturer's plate, no HIN. She originally had the aluminum framed "oval" windows, the trapezoidal window updated the look quite a bit.

Sweet sailing boat... great cockpit. Pretty, but limited headroom (those two have to go together under 30 feet, IMO)


----------



## Johnrb (Sep 21, 2002)

Since we like pretty boats, here's one:


----------



## TAK (Jul 14, 2003)

Very pretty lines..

They are Twisters .. made I believe in the UK..

http://www.twister.org.uk/index.html


----------



## Johnrb (Sep 21, 2002)

That is correct.


----------



## Mirari (Sep 13, 2006)

Dreadnaught 32?


----------



## TAK (Jul 14, 2003)

This will be pretty easy.. 

American made, the company is more known for the powerboats they still make. 
Btw. .the designer is the same as the co-designer of the early Catalina 27s.. 
And was also the type of my first boat bought 20 years ago .. 




















thanks Faster!


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Looks like a Laguna. I have never been successful in posting pictures so if I am right someone else will have to make the post. 

BTW going back to Faster's three boat post at the beginning of this tread, the Wylie was designed by Wylie, not Schumaker. Its a big version of the Hog Farm 28. 

Jeff


----------



## TAK (Jul 14, 2003)

nope, not a Laguna 


btw.. what did I do wrong posting the pix? I pasted the link into the pic pop up.. saw the pix in preview ??


----------



## jgeissinger (Feb 25, 2002)

*What boat?*

Lancer somethingorother.


----------



## TAK (Jul 14, 2003)

Nor a Lancer .. _somethingorother.._


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Jeff_H said:


> ...BTW going back to Faster's three boat post at the beginning of this tread, the Wylie was designed by Wylie, not Schumaker. Its a big version of the Hog Farm 28.
> Jeff


Thanks for the correction, Jeff.


----------



## Shaka (Jul 5, 2001)

How 'bout a North American 23? Yeah, I cheated with your hints and a bit of Googling. Can't post a pic so someone else that has one ready can have it.

Richard


----------



## TAK (Jul 14, 2003)

Yes .. also known as a Spirt 23.. 
The maker was Glastron in Austin Texas.. The designer Bob Finch. They also made a 21 and a 28. Not particulary well made I must confess.. lots of plastic parts. All said tho I loved mine. I owned an 1980 which I purchased in 1987 and sold in 1999.


----------



## TAK (Jul 14, 2003)

I don't want to be a thread killer so I will post another ..


----------



## richardinhingham (Sep 1, 2006)

*Beautiful boat...*

Wianno Senior perhaps? Something in that era, but the cockpit doesn't quite look like a Captain Nat design. Although perhaps this thread is already deceased...


----------



## beej67 (Apr 2, 2008)

Neat thread concept.

Some kind of gaff rigged skipjack?


----------



## gyrfalcon (Apr 25, 2007)

TAK said:


> I don't want to be a thread killer so I will post another ..


I don't know what sort of boat this is, but does it happen to be the one they hauled out of the chesapeak?

CanalSide... Chesapeake City, Maryland: Sunken Schooner "Heron"Lifted from C & D Canal


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Believe you're a bit confused... the Heron in the photo only has a single mast...and by definition can't be a schooner...also, don't believe it was sunk recently.


gyrfalcon said:


> I don't know what sort of boat this is, but does it happen to be the one they hauled out of the chesapeak?
> 
> CanalSide... Chesapeake City, Maryland: Sunken Schooner "Heron"Lifted from C & D Canal


----------



## gyrfalcon (Apr 25, 2007)

sailingdog said:


> Believe you're a bit confused... the Heron in the photo only has a single mast...and by definition can't be a schooner...also, don't believe it was sunk recently.


Oh that's true! I didn't put those together.

Is it a Dark Harbor 17?

Edit: Yes/No/Maybe/[email protected]?


----------

